# Does adding & syncing photos from ipad = IMPORT ?



## Cuzzinbrucie (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm probably not using the proper jargon to describe what I've done. This is my first venture into bringing only selected photos from my ipad to my desktop. I just added and synced 122 photos from my ipad camera roll to ipad LR mobile, signed on to desktop LRCC, turned off pause, and those 122 photos have finished syncing to my desktop. I copied them from their default arrival location into a new folder in my master photo folders and removed the default arrival location folder.

Do I still need to IMPORT them for the catalogue to recognize them before I continue my workflow for these photos? Perhaps the answer is that if they appear under Catalog under All Photographs this means they have already been IMPORTED, correct?


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes, that's it. Once you see them in Lightroom Desktop, they are imported as much as if you had imported them normally.

You know you can specify the arrival location? There's a preference, or you can right click a folder. With a little care, you can point the arrival location to the same folder as the rest of your photos. In my case, that's my Originals folder and means that mobile photos appear in the same dated folders as photos taken on the same day as photos from real cameras.

John


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 16, 2017)

To continue on what John mentioned, if you go into Preferences and then go to the Lightroom mobile tab, you can select the folder where images are placed.


----------



## Cuzzinbrucie (Mar 16, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Yes, that's it. Once you see them in Lightroom Desktop, they are imported as much as if you had imported them normally.
> 
> You know you can specify the arrival location? There's a preference, or you can right click a folder. With a little care, you can point the arrival location to the same folder as the rest of your photos. In my case, that's my Originals folder and means that mobile photos appear in the same dated folders as photos taken on the same day as photos from real cameras.
> 
> John


Thank you John. Maybe it's just me but I think LR documentation could use some improvement when it comes to interfacing their products. Maybe LR has some great "how to" documentation on their products and I just haven't found it yet. So glad I started my LR journey using Victoria's LRCC6 Missing FAQ. I would say I have found answers 80% of the time with her publications and forum commentary. Regarding baseline folders. I'm still using several different folders to store my originals in. Maybe someday I'll consider consolidating them into one or two.


----------

